# So tired I literally can't see straight :(



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

Hey....

Thought I would ask here since I am the only of my friends who cosleeps and MDC rocks!!

I have a beautiful, wonerful, amazing 15 1/2 month old daughter who is the light of my life...HOWEVER, the past 3-4 nights in a row I haven't been able to get her to sleep, no amount of rocking, nursing, cuddling, walk outside, nothing, until well past 10:30....she hasn't really been napping all that well either....I don't have a problem per se with the 10:30 bedtime as I am a night owl....BUT....the persistant super early morning waking it taking it's toll....I am more exhausted that I was when she was days old...

She wakes up crying...sometimes wet, sometimes not...if she's wet I change her....Sometimes she will nurse but not go back to sleep...and starts playing with her stuffed duck saying duck duck duck...Dh wants to put it up while she is in bed but it's her extra security thing....Last night she cried and cried and I rubbed her tummy for gas, I tried to nurse her but she just wanted to pinch the nipple and rub the other one..making sure it was still there????

Dh got frustrated and he isn't ANY fun to be around when he hasn't had any sleep...he can't get right back to sleep like I can...He even got up this am, played with her a bit so I could sleep (she was up from 4-6) and when I got up told me he wanted to put the crib together asap if she didn't stop waking...(the only thing I wanted when i found out i was pregnant...the only thing i registered for that's just sat in it's box.....lmao) but I told him "what? so she will stand in the crib, looking over at us, crying bc she doesn't feel safe bc she's apart and far away....I don't think so..."

This lack of sleep doesn't seem to be affecting her at all..she's happy go lucky, sweet and kissy (she kept kissing me last night...would reach up and turn my face and kiss me btwn crying....it was sooo sweet...i was sooo tired), running around playing.....I know she has to need more than the 4-5 hours she's getting a night/day (since no naps...)....

We don't watch a whole lot of tv and we sit and play with her learning home, read many many books and play with her wooden toys I have for her (shape sorter, wire/bead toys) and a few others so I don't think she is getting overstimulated....She hasn't hit any new big milestones....isn't due for her second year molars (we have the rest) for many months...

The only thing that differed last night from the rest of the night was that her step sister (5.5) got mad at her for going in her room and taking a stuffed animal from the shelf (not matter how many times we tell her that she's learning that she can't do that and that it took her a long time to learn it when she was that little) and 10 minutes later we told her to go to the bathroom to get ready for bed and the baby was about 2 feet in front of the door and she came out and pushed her down flat on her back....startling her..She's lucky she didn't hit her head on the corner of the hallway wall....She pushed hard enough she half fell too...I don't think in the 4 years I have been with her father that I have ever ever heard him yell the way he did last night...She didn't cry until I yelled...That's the only thing that differed....

If anyone has any ideas on how to help her sleep better or what may be preventing naps or sleep in general.....please let me know...She is my first and thought I could get some wonderful advice to help keep me sane here from some btdt mommies.....

Sorry this is long...I didn't mean for it to be....I'm not tired now but man, in a few hours....LOLOLOL

Gianna and M. Grace "I don't know why i wake up every night like that but i love you..."


----------



## sarahsmothering (May 26, 2005)

I feel for you... I read your post and regretted that I had no advice to offer! But I did want to let you know you'll be in my thoughts and I hope someone who has some wisdom to offer replies to your post soon!!!

Hang in there!







(I am the mom of a 3-week-old, so I currently am _quite_ familiar with sleep deprivation!)


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

Goosy, my own ds was very good at cosleeping until he had this abrupt shift at about 7 mos. old and simply could not settle into a deep sleep any more. He would wake up crying, not wet and not wanting to eat, every time either one of us moved or turned over. He would also try to crawl out of the bed and scared us good a couple of times.

I gave it about a week (getting good and tired in the process), and when he did not return to his former happy patterns I tried the crib, which he had been using for naps for a month or so already. He immediately resumed his long sleep stretches and has maintained good sleep habits ever since. I think a separate sleeping space (crib, mattress on the floor, sibling's bedroom, whatever seems best to you) is a sensible thing to try when a previously successful cosleeping arrangement suddenly falls to pieces. If your dd is not sleeping better on her own, she will let you know loud and clear









Best of luck to you!


----------



## Think of Winter (Jun 10, 2004)

We go through this periodically. In fact, I just posted something similar. Seems we have a week or two of great sleeping (waking only a few times in the very early morning for milk) and then weeks or poor sleeping. This has been his "pattern" since he was a few months old. The poor sleep nights include everything from not going to sleep at night, to waking every half hour to hour all night long for milk, to waking up and wanting to play at 2 am. The good nights we get almost make the bad nights seem worse. I have not been able to put my finger on what particular thing causes it. Drives me crazy, too! My dh and I are scientists, why can't we figure this out?? But I think it's a part of growing, occasionally teething pain, and our commitment to being there for our children day or night.

The good thing is, it will get better, and probably without you changing anything. Try to nap during the day if you can. Your dh was probably tired and cranky when he suggested the crib. I don't blame him for his fantasy! Wouldn't it be lovely if we could just plop them in the crib when we like and we'd all have a perfect night's sleep!


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Well, that's exactly how my DS acted when he was teething. Especially those very last molars - he had a few nights where he would scream inconsolably in the middle of the night... didn't nap well... woke up early in the morning... all of the things you're describing.

I bet she's getting her last molars in early. At least, that's exactly how my DS was with his molars.


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

Thanks ladies...I knew I could come here and someone would have some wise words...some that I may not want to hear or admit too (Kay...)....

Last night she at least waited until 5am but DH and I were up late bc we went to the fair and couldn't get right to sleep and we were still exhausted from the night before (what wild hair got you know where and made us think we could walk around the fair for a few hours in the 87 degree heat?? I still have a headache...it's noon...LOL

She was up for about 20 minutes at 5am and I watched it happen..I was kinda awake and she was near me but not next right next to me sleeping on her side like always and she woke up out of a sound sleep, sat up and started screaming and then reached for me crying...I felt so bad for her, she kissed me "MEH" is what she says when she kisses and I felt bad for me and DH bc he was angry again...saying he was going to go to bed when my sd goes to bed at 8 so at least he would be rested by 4am....Yeah, that's a great solution and one that won't work bc he won't be able to do it...LOL...And as quick as it started it was over and she was sound asleep curled up facing me with her hand on the boob.....like it was going anywhere...Maybe she just scoots too far away and freaks out???? (my fantasy...)

My reality?? Kay, you are prolly right...My fear was she would get her 2nd year molars early bc I have had friends tell me that they are the worst (at least their experience)...Her first 2 teeth arrived the morning of her 4month birthday and the TOP 4 2.5 months later all at once and then steadily after that....I reached in and couldnt' feel any bumps or see anything so....She has been sticking her thumb way back on the right side and chewing on it so this am I dug out a pacifier someone gave me that's bigger and she's been chewing on it......Man oh man....How long did it take for your dc's to come in???? I just can't function like this....In 2 weeks I am watching a friends 3 month old for a few months until the spot in the day care opens up and I can't be this tired....

Colleen: Yes, he was cranky and tired but he set it up nonetheless ( I had wanted to at least be a part of it bc I was gonna set it up as a toddler bed/daybed for her to sit on and play...) and I found it yesterday when she and I got back from the pool (where she giggled and has a blast)..I was upset and he could tell I was hurt so I went with dd and we took a bath to gt the chlorine out and when I went back in the room he had turned it into the daybed and put her animals and things on it...So he's forgiven....If she naps on it, she does....but naps are for the birds these days...

Sarah: Congrats on Leigha....I took a peek into her world and she's beautiful...I have a smile like that pic when she was 12 days old on Mother's Day that's an all out crinkly eye smile...I'm told it was prolly just gas too but you have to see the pic to know it's not...I'll send it to ya if ya wanna see...Just email me...

I'll let ya'll know how it goes..Her first molars and even those pesky insicors came in without much fuss like the rest..Figures these would put up a fight...WHat do I do about molars to help the pain...I don't wanna pump her full of Tylenol all day like friends do....besides nursing that is?? Hylands?? Momsicles???

Have a great day ladies..Hopefully I'll get to nap..Maybe we will go back to the pool and she will tire out????

Gianna, a tired mommy and M. Grace...a wide awake toddler


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

With my DS, the last molars weren't nearly as bad. He had a few nights which were REALLY bad, but other than that they did seem to come in pretty quickly... he got all 4 of them in a matter of probably 3 weeks. I had a little reprieve between them coming in, too.

Sorry mama... hang in there!







At least if it's the molars, you know it will be over soon!


----------



## keepin'itsimple (Jan 22, 2005)

I think it's the 8p bedtime that's getting you. Around the 1st year mark babes go into overdrive and need an earlier bedtime for a few months. Especially if napping is not going well etc. If you sah, then you should try for a 6-630 bedtime for a few nights and see if that takes care of the night waking. The 5a waking is a BIG sign for being up too late at night. After a week or so she will get caught up and you can try for a little later, like 7 or so. I know this seems early, but when my ds has problems sleeping, I just give him an earlier bedtime and it works it's way out.

Good luck!


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

Thanks Kay..I hope they come in just as fast as your ds...they usually do for her...So far so good today but she's been chompin down on that thumb chewin on it not sucking (never was a thumb sucker)..

Sarah: Wish I could agree with you there...I used to put her to bed at like 6ish but she would wake up earlier...The earlier she goes to bed, the earlier she wakes and wants to be up for the day...I can't start my day at 4am and go nonstop until bedtime...I have found that with the later bedtime she will sleep until at least 6-8...If she wakes at 6 and will nurse (80/20 chance) she will sleep until 9/930.....It's just the past week....I would love to have her go to bed earlier but it's a no go no matter what I have tried and I won't CIO (not that you were saying to do that...)...If it were going on longer than just this past week then that's different...I'm just gonna give her the teething things I did with the other teeth and see if that works..If not, I may try the earlier bedtime...

At least my headache is gone...LOLOL







Heading off to the pool in a bit...

I'll keep ya'll updated..

Gianna


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Yup, we can relate! My 22 mo. old is going through a thing about not wanting to go to sleep too. (She's done this off and on all along but lately it's been crazy!) We have a 4 month old too who does not nap! Actually, she _power_ naps - 20 minutes here, 30 minutes there.
I've been so sleep deprived I actually thought I saw my 4 month old walk by the kitchen this weekend. DH said, "honey, you need some sleep." (Don't we ALL!?)








I've been reading a lot about this on this board and I found out about Hyland's Calms Forte tablets. THey make some for kids too which I have on order from Drugstore.com (couldn't find them anywhere near here.)
Anyway, I tried the regular Calms (only 1 tablet dissolved in milk) the last 2 nights and it seems to have settled DD down enough for her to at least let us rock her on and off between running around. Before this it was like she was super hyped up (we do NOT give her sugar and I do not drink caffeine or eat a lot of sugar.)
I can't wait to try the kids' tablets to see how they work. Tonight I'm not going to give her anything and see what happens. I don't want to give them to her EVERY night but, geez, both DH and I need to get to sleep before 1:00 a.m. some time! (Especially me, since I'm up all night nursing DD2!)
Good luck!


----------

